# I need help!!! Choosing a car



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Ok this is driving me nuts.

My 2007 Saab broke down and not worth the repairs. 27 thousand UBER and LYFT miles in one year will do that to a car.

I was kinda in a hurry to get something, and got talked into a 2010 Chevy Impala. The gas mileage is horrendous. 

My girlfriend said she co sign a new car for me.

However after thinking about it I don't want to ruin a brand new 20 to 30 thousand car for UBER.

- Should I lease a car for three years and try to get high mileage? I talked to one driver who did this. I can run the car into the ground and then give the car back. 

I looked at Xchange leasing and it's a joke, you have to repair the cars for UBER, makes no sense!!!! I use to be a Taxi Driver, a taxi broke down the company came and got it!!! UBER = Illegal. 

Or should I just suck it up and try to run my Chevy 2010 impala for a while with it. I'm close to getting a new job, and getting unemployment.

We all know UBER is a joke, and I hate the gig but love the freedom. 

I'm leaning on trading the Chevy in for a used more effienct car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberX vehicles shouldn't cost more than $4K, no incentive whatsoever for it

Lyft, you might consider getting the cheapest clunker eligible for power driver (add a year, make it 2012 to be safe)

Anything pricier should be Select and/or XL. Preferably both.... Gas mileage matters far less when getting paid 1.7-3x more per ping

If choosing 1 or the other, it is easier to make money on XL than Select - takes less patience and less planning


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> UberX vehicles shouldn't cost more than $4K, no incentive whatsoever for it
> 
> Lyft, you might consider getting the cheapest clunker eligible for power driver (add a year, make it 2012 to be safe)
> 
> ...


What about leasing a car from a dealer or financing a new one? Everyone says don't do it.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> What about leasing a car from a dealer or financing a new one? Everyone says don't do it.


Everyone is right


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> What about leasing a car from a dealer or financing a new one? Everyone says don't do it.


Go ahead and be a fool.

A dealer is going to limit your miles to under 12k a year so that lease would only pay for itself.

Ubers lease takes so much money you usually have to drive 10-20 hours to pay off the lease before you start making any money.

But since someone established your girlfriend is made up on another thread you probably have plenty of time on your hands


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You should go out and buy a car for under $6k that gets decent gas mileage , cheap upkeep and easy repairs . I highly recommend mini Escape hybrid is great has tough suspension then a regular economy car and get over 30mpg with all wheel drive .or buy a cheap mini van and do xl .


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

usually the best bet is a $6000 toyota prius, that will get you the best mileage under $6000, also it's pretty reliable, the battery can last until well into 200,000s


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

How "close to getting a new job" ARE you?

If that's the truth, why bother getting another car? If the Impala runs ok why risk an unknown car?

Gas is not the biggest issue short term. If you're spending $100 a week and could cut that to $50, is it worth dealing with getting a different car for that or would it be easier to work a few extra hours? In the above example you'd save about $700 over 3 months. Will you be done with uber anyway in 3 months? Or 2?


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Mazda with skyactiv


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> What about leasing a car from a dealer or financing a new one? Everyone says don't do it.


Regular leases and purchases from dealers don't allow commercial use.

They want to protect the value of their collateral.

Of course you can level with the dealer/finance company about your intentions, but it will cost you more in interest/down payment


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Regular leases and purchases from dealers don't allow commercial use.
> 
> They want to protect the value of their collateral.
> 
> Of course you can level with the dealer/finance company about your intentions, but it will cost you more in interest/down payment


More info for you...

A conventional lease has a limit to the number of miles you can drive per year. it's usually about 12,000 miles a year. I drive about 4000-4500 a month...

The last car i bought for the specific goal of using it as a taxi... Yeah the dealership wasn't keen on loaning me money for that. I had to take out a business loan for the cost of the car and put my house up as collateral.


----------



## mnext02 (Aug 2, 2016)

2010 Prius. Period. All other answers are wrong.


----------

